# Delay shift when cold



## abunai (Aug 2, 2003)

1990 GXE. Auto. 126,000mi
Trans flushed and Lucas add a few months ago.
When first started will shift to 2nd normally. Will not shift to 3rd untill driven for a while untill the trans warms up. 
Once it shifts, it's good for the rest of the day. 
I'm thinking it needs a rebuild.
Any thoughts on what I might check befor I pull it????


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You're probably right. As seals get older, they get stiff and don't seal well when they are cold. As the fluid warms up, it makes them more pliable and they seal better. There's a product called Trans-X that sometimes helps, but it's usually a temporary solution of the inevitable.


----------

